# Any current Cruze owners?



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

Just wondering if any of you are lucky enough to live in europe and currently have a Cruze? Post here what your opinions are about the car and what we should expect once we get the car here in North America later this year.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

not a current cruze owner. but hopefully gonna be one soon enough. im in the same boat as you. im in canada so i have to wait like most people.


----------



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

Same here. Not yet a Cruze owner. Owned a Cavalier once which was pretty depressing to say the least. From what I hear this is far from what the Cavalier was. Which makes me really interested in the car.


----------



## naazlee (Aug 12, 2010)

I think all are exited to be proud owners but unfortunately none have been lucky. I am sure there will be many soon as the launch date is coming near as we all are discussing.


----------



## leighdu (Aug 22, 2010)

Inline4_driver said:


> Same here. Not yet a Cruze owner. Owned a Cavalier once which was pretty depressing to say the least. From what I hear this is far from what the Cavalier was. Which makes me really interested in the car.


I certainly hope the Cruze is not like the Cavalier. I owned a 2001, and it had to be the most uncomfortable car (as far as seating goes) that I have ever owned, not to mention the trunk was too tiny and there was always something going wrong.


----------



## naturelover (Aug 12, 2010)

I am also waiting like anyone else to witness the first delivery of Cruze in America and hopefully will own one in the near future. I hope everyone is interested in this machine for its great fuel efficiency which is a bliss in today's economic condition.


----------



## adhityaen (Aug 15, 2010)

One of my friend has got his Chevy Blue and was satisfied. I am going after his words of good performance, I am planning to go for one in the near future. Hope I am getting the assured performance by GM.


----------

